# [eeepc]Conseils pr déléguer la compilation à mon i7(résolu)

## gglaboussole

Bonsoir à tous,

Il me prend l'envie de mettre ma distribution favorite sur mon eeepc 1005, mais pour éviter les problèmes de temps de compil, de chauffe, d'usure des disques, etc... j'ai envie de me servir de la puissance de mon i7

J'ai vu plein de posts, ici même et ailleurs sur ce sujet, mais c'est pas encore clair pour moi alors j'ai besoin de quelques précisions..

1)je ne peux pas utiliser distcc car mon i7 et en -march=native...

2)je ne peux pas utiliser chenvr et syndgen de kwenspc (kwenspc si tu passes par là...  :Wink:  ) car les liens qu'il donne dans la section documentation sont morts

J'ai donc pris le parti de faire un chroot 32 bits en suivant la doc officielle, dans lequel j'ai décompressé un stage3 funtoo i686 en ~x86, que j'ai entièrement recompilé (system et world) avec les bonnes CFlAGS pour le cpu de l'eepc dans le make.conf de mon chroot...

Mai maintenant suis un peu bloqué et plein de questions....

Que fais je de tout ça ? 

2 problèmes se posent à moi....

-l'installation de ce sytème minimal fraichement compilé : a priori je me dis qu'il me reste à y compiler un kernel adapté à l'eeepc dans un répertoire boot que je créé.

Puis je fais une archive de tout ça

Enfin je boot sur une clé usb gentoo, décompresse l'archive de mon chroot sur le dd de l'eeepc, configure un grub en chroot pour faire le MBR et ce sera suffisant ?? 

-Comment poursuivre ensuite l'installation et effectuer les mises à jour ?

Je suppose que je sync, met à jour puis install sur le i7 puis j'execute emerge -k sur l'eeepc...mais comment je fais le lien ? nfs ? ssh ? rsync ? (en transformant mon i7 en sorte de miroir "privé" et je mets mon IP en SYNC et GENTOO_MIRRORS)

Que dois je monter exactement pour que l'eeepc cherche dans le chroot de mon i7 et installe les binaires créés ?

Dois je avoir un arbre portage complet sur l'eeepc ?

Suis un peu paumé...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci de vos conseils

----------

## Gaby

Bonsoir,

J'ai utilisé un temps les scripts de kwenspc et essayé de comprendre ce qu'ils faisaient exactement.

Tu peux reproduire le fonctionnement à la main de la façon suivante normalement :

- créer un chroot sur ta machine hote avec une gentoo configuré pour ta machine cliente

- booter sur un live-CD/USB sur la machine cliente

- préparer la machine cliente pour reçevoir ta gentoo 

- récupérer le contenu du chroot via rsync ou cp -a

- installer grub sur le mbr de la machine cliente

Pour les mises à jour :

- passer dans le chroot sur la machine hote

- faire les maj

- faire un rsync du chroot depuis la machine cliente

Avec cette démarche, tu n'a pas besoin de portage/emerge/GCC/etc sur la machine cliente donc tu peux ignorer les répertoires associés lors du rsync.

Je te dit ça de tête donc j'espère ne pas dire de conneries ...

Le site de kwenspc est down à priori et les ebuilds que j'ai pointent dessus. Est ce qu'il y a un moyen de récupérer les données de ma machine (j'ai cherché un peu où ca peut être sans succès) ?

Gaby

----------

## kwenspc

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le site de kwenspc est down à priori et les ebuilds que j'ai pointent dessus. Est ce qu'il y a un moyen de récupérer les données de ma machine (j'ai cherché un peu où ca peut être sans succès) ?
> 
> 

 

Oui le serveur où c'était hébergé a arrêter ses services. 

J'ai bien évidemment toujours le code avec moi, me faudrait juste un hébergement. J'évite juste les forges, c'est chiant à utiliser, surtout pour de si petit scripts. Si quelqu'un a une idée. 

Enfin là on parle de chenvr. Pour syndgen le principe c'était surtout de pouvoir simplifier des rsyncs beaucoup trop compliqué (exclure des paquet installés rien qu'en filant le nom etc...) 

Faudrait que je remette ça en ligne, et que j'ajoute certaines autres features d'ailleurs.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

A l'époque, j'avais fait :

- chroot qui build avec l'option "--buildpkg"

- sur le netbook : un portage dans un squashfs, et l'option "use pkg only".

Et ça allait encore assez bien, mais il faut bien synchroniser les fichiers de config (USE, mask, ...)

----------

## El_Goretto

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1)je ne peux pas utiliser distcc car mon i7 et en -march=native...

 

Ben pourquoi ne pas spécifier -march "en dur" sur le i7 alors et dégager "native"?

----------

## xaviermiller

Attention, ne pas mélanger !

Ne touche à rien sur le i7, il est compilé en "native" et peut générer ce qu'il veut.

C'est le -march du eeePC qu'il faut modifier si tu utilises distcc, car c'est le eeePC qui va donner le -march.

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci à tous pour vos précisions...

Vais étudier squasfs, mais je connais pas du tout...

Pour la mise à jour si je montais simplement la racine entière de l'eepc présente sur le i7 en nfs et que je rsync de cette racine là vers celle du eeepc ça ne suffirait pas à mettre tout à jour ? (paquet compilés par le i7, fichiers de conf modifié, etc....?)

C'est peut être pas la methode la plus optimale, car je sync tout, mais ça paraît simple... et j'avoue vouloir adopter la methode qui sera la plus simple, mais cela marcherait il ?

ou bien me suffit t'il de monter en nfs /usr/portage  de "l"environnement" eeepc présent sur le i7  ainsi que le répertoire de PKG DIR, puis indiquer ds le make.conf de l'eeepc l'emplacement de portage et de PKG DIR et de faire mes emerge avec use pkg only depuis le eeepc ?

En fait ce qui me pose le plus gros problème de compréhension c'est comment faire ce "lien" entre le "client" eeepc et le "serveur" i7, quels sont les répertoires indispensables à monter pour qu'il utilise l'arbre portage synchronisé par le i7, les paquets compilés par le I7... 

De plus nfs est il le meilleur choix ? (encore une fois plus simple pour moi car déjà configuré sur ma machine contrairement à ssh, mais pas très performant je trouve en vitesse de transfert, et si je choisissais un "lien" en nfs l'option async qui pourrait améliorer les perf serait elle risquée ?)

----------

## xaviermiller

"Sync"er un OS qui tourne ne me semble pas la meilleure solution.

- Soit tu compiles avec distcc

- Soit tu buildes dans un chroot (avec buildpkg), puis tu installes avec "emerge --usepkgonly".

----------

## gglaboussole

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> "Sync"er un OS qui tourne ne me semble pas la meilleure solution.
> 
> 

 

C vrai j'ai omis ce détail.... si la "racine eeepc" du i7 ne tourne pas, j'effectuerai le rsync depuis la racine du eeepc qui elle tourne... effectivement oublions !

Je vais donc opter pour la deuxième solution, mais comment fais je le "lien", quels éléments de portage du "serveur"doivent ëtre montés sur l'eeepc, et de quelle manière ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> "Sync"er un OS qui tourne ne me semble pas la meilleure solution.

 

"rsync"-er un os qui tourne c'est très bien. En fait y a aucune différence avec utiliser des pre-built package. C'est la même finalité.

C'est le but recherché qui diffère ensuite.

----------

## gglaboussole

En fait ça c'est très bien déroulé avec les conseils donnés....

Je ne fais que monter en nfs /usr/portage de l'i7 (enfin de lenvironnemenr eeepc de l'i7...) sur l'/usr/portage de l'eeepc...

Merci   :Wink: 

----------

